# an update



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

Hi all, quick update. Sitting at comp is murder right now. I hurt my back yesterday really bad lifting a box. Couldn't get in to see doc but she did prescribe me a medrol pack. the nurse said that the doc never prescribes that unless it's a last resort. I guess she has only prescribed it 5 times in the past 3 years. But she said that given my history of back pain and 2 ruptured discs already that it was of utmost importance to get the swelling down immediately before it causes any more damage. she said it's a steroid/anti-inflammatory/pain reliever. Hopefully it helps. She said that if the pain wasn't any better after the med is gone (6 day supply) to call for an appt. Gotta go apply ice now. That is if I can make it back up the stairs to the fridge. (comp is in family room in basement.)Tata for now, Sandi


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sandi, hope the meds have started working and you begin to feel better.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Ouch, Sandi! Hope you can feel better soon.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Sandi,hope you will feel better soon. Take care, Mio


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hope that pack thing helps sandi.is that drugs or what?get better fast!


----------

